# Diashow wie in windows



## Dolphon (12. August 2006)

Hi,

wie kann ich in Suse eine Diashow, wie sie auch in windows zu finden ist,  starten?

MFG

Dolphon


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2006)

Also spontan faellt mir da nur einer der Screensaver von KDE ein.
Aber da gibt es sicher auch noch normale Programme fuer sowas. Bei KDE scheint sowas aber standardmaessig nicht drin zu sein.
Ich werd mal schauen ob doch was dabei ist, ich glaub's aber nicht.

Schau einfach mal auf den folgenden Seiten vorbei, da findest Du bestimmt was.
http://www.kde-apps.org
http://www.sourceforge.net
http://www.freshmeat.net

Muessen die Bilder denn von allein wechseln? Ansonsten kannst Du Dir mal Kuickshow angucken, da kannst Du mit dem Mausrad wechseln.


----------



## deepthroat (14. August 2006)

Hi.

Ist denn da nicht kuickshow standardmäßig installiert?!

Ansonsten solltest du das einfach mit Yast noch nachinstallieren können.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2006)

Kuickshow gehoert zum Standard-KDE-Umfang, aber das kann meines Wissens nicht automatisch die Bilder wechseln, sondern nur wie ich zuvor bereits erwaehnt hab mit dem Mausrad durchwechseln.


----------



## deepthroat (14. August 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kuickshow gehoert zum Standard-KDE-Umfang, aber das kann meines Wissens nicht automatisch die Bilder wechseln, sondern nur wie ich zuvor bereits erwaehnt hab mit dem Mausrad durchwechseln.


Ups, das hab ich gar nicht gesehen, das du schon kuickshow erwähnt hast. :-( 

Aus'm Kopf weiß ich nicht ob das automtische Diashows unterstützt, aber auf der Seite steht: 





			
				http://kuickshow.sourceforge.net/ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> KuickShow is an image browser/viewer with a nice filebrowser to select images to be shown, *slideshow support* and the ability to display the following image formats: ...



Ich wäre jetzt davon ausgegangen.

Dann gibt's ja auch noch KView - oder ist das veraltet?

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. August 2006)

KView gibt's auch in aktuellen KDE-Versionen weiterhin, wenn ich mich nicht grad total verhau (nutze in der Regel Kuickshow). Aber wie gesagt, ich hatte mal ganz kurz geguckt und in keinem der KDE-Standard-Viewer eine automatische Slideshow finden koennen. Es kann aber natuerlich auch sein, dass ich da was uebersehen hab.


----------



## deepthroat (16. August 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> KView gibt's auch in aktuellen KDE-Versionen weiterhin, wenn ich mich nicht grad total verhau (nutze in der Regel Kuickshow). Aber wie gesagt, ich hatte mal ganz kurz geguckt und in keinem der KDE-Standard-Viewer eine automatische Slideshow finden koennen. Es kann aber natuerlich auch sein, dass ich da was uebersehen hab.


Also ich kenn mich da jetzt (offensichtlich) auch nicht wirklich aus, aber auf der KView Seite (http://www.ph.unimelb.edu.au/~ssk/kde/kview/) steht: 





> Features include:
> ...
> Full-featured slideshow system, including loop and shuffle.


Das "full-featured" klingt doch eigentlich ganz gut. 

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. August 2006)

Sollte man meinen. Dann hab ich da wohl irgendwas uebersehen. Weil ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass diese Funktion erst nach KDE 3.5.2 eingefuehrt wurde, wo wir doch erst bei 3.5.4 sind.


----------

